# Dungeon of the Fire Opal, part V



## HeavyG (Apr 10, 2002)

This thread continues the non-iconics adventure.

We're presently running a modified version of "Dungeon of the Fire Opal" from Dungeon magazine 84.

This is an in-character thread, which means that only the current players can post here.  Any comment by non-players will have me asking a moderator to delete it.

Everybody is welcome to read the adventure and comment in the out-of-character (OOC) thread, which will be up shortly.

Enjoy ! 

Here are the characters.

Here is the fourth part of the adventure.


----------



## Taz (Apr 10, 2002)

_Taz shakes her head violently, shaking off the last of this vile influence._

“Doh! What's this? Is the ghost defeated?”

_She looks at Jalon, then turns her attention to the vial, moving around a bit to see, if the light changes when closing or getting away from that weird machine._


----------



## HeavyG (Apr 11, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *She looks at Jalon, then turns her attention to the vial, moving around a bit to see, if the light changes when closing or getting away from that weird machine. *




Not as far as you can tell.  But the machine looks very damaged, when you look carefully at it.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 11, 2002)

_Sollir snaps outof it, "Uh, what happened...that thing kept talking and talking...what the heck is law?  Hrmmm..."  Sollir inquisitively follows the others..._


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 11, 2002)

Ubaar shakes his head and says, "Wha happuned?"

He joins the others and immediately starts rummaging around the place, tossing stuff around if it looks broke.


			
				HeavyG said:
			
		

> *The ghost tries to hide behind this 'machine'.*



So there's a ghost in the machine?


----------



## Taz (Apr 11, 2002)

_Taz will then try to find out about the purpose of the machine (Search, Disable Device?)._


----------



## HeavyG (Apr 11, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *So there's a ghost in the machine?  *




No, there's a ghost behind the machine.  Jalon's holding it at bay but it could still be dangerous to approach it and start looting it's hiding place, you know. 

Ditto for Taz.


----------



## HeavyG (Apr 11, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz will then try to find out about the purpose of the machine (Search, Disable Device?). *




Looks like it was another training machine, used to move blades and spears about erratically.  Another hopelessly broken marvel of dwarven engineering, no doubt.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 11, 2002)

_Kytess hangs back, hoping the others will solve the problem.  Things she can't hit with her chain are beyond her league._


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 11, 2002)

*OOC:*


 as a player, i don't see any other way to get a peek at what might be in this room, other than having Jalon force the ghost around the machine, and out the door.
Maybe If Ivellios, Ubaar, and Jalon triangulate the ghost with divine power, it'll blow up.  

As a character, Ubaar would make sure to have Jalon keeping the ghost at bay, and he'd check out the areas where the ghost isn't near.


----------



## Taz (Apr 12, 2002)

_Were there any exits? If so, Taz will just go there as long as the ghost seems distracted by Jalon's divine presence._


----------



## HeavyG (Apr 12, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *Were there any exits? If so, Taz will just go there as long as the ghost seems distracted by Jalon's divine presence. *




There's a door in the far wall, which isn't surprising if you look at Conail's map.

The ghost is backing towards it though.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 12, 2002)

*OOC:*


Ahem, Reaper, you're forgetting Sollir is a cleric too , albeit a cha 8 one, which doesn't matter if you're helping someone







_"Let's do something at least!  This thing is creeping me out..."_


----------



## Murhid (Apr 12, 2002)

_Murhid walks over to where his silvered shuriekens landed and picks them up (so long as they're not to close to the ghost). Then takes a couple steps back..._
"Perhaps we should just leave this poor fool and his machine alone? Unless one of you servants of gods can banish him?"


----------



## Taz (Apr 12, 2002)

*OOC:*


 I've no idea where on that map we are right now... 







_Taz will then move up to that door, search it hastily and then open it._


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 12, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *There's a door in the far wall, which isn't surprising if you look at Conail's map.
> 
> The ghost is backing towards it though. *



silly rabbit : ghosts can't use doors!  





We're in the big room right off the long corridor where Jalon first encountered the ghost.
The door in the south leads to the hallway Taz and Sollir checked out for a second after we left the witch's room and on the way to the dragon room.
We haven't checked out the room that hallway leads to (that's the blank space in the middle-left of the map)

And does anyone else think that pooling many cleric's divine powers should do more than it mentions in DotF?
It is the worst Aid Another action in the game, IMO.
We have to burn a turn attempt, make a successful turn check, all at the same time, all for just an extra +2 to the intitial turn check.
So it MAY let you affect a HD or 2 more, but no extra damage, and it won't let us pool our powers to destroy it.  
In all reality, 3 clerics pooling their power could easily do worse on a turn than one lucky priest.

Ubaar continues to search the room, staying at least 15' away from the ghost.


----------



## HeavyG (Apr 12, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *silly rabbit : ghosts can't use doors!  *




For the record, I didn't mean to say it was going for the door.

Jalon just happens to be backing it up that way.

Anyway...

_The ghost passes thru the south wall and away from Jalon.

Then, Taz searches the door, finds no trap and opens the unlocked door.  No trace of a ghost in the short corridor.  Only an opened door right ahead and a corridor going right.

Meanwhile, Ubaar is searching the machine's debris.  He only finds machine parts and useless wooden and metal bits and is about to give up when he catches a red glow somewhere in there.  Further searching reveals a small sparkling red gem._


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 12, 2002)

Ubaar disappointedly collects his find, and grumbles to the others, 
"You'd think a monkastary would have stuff that makes you stronger -  
Like Potions of Strength, or magic weapons, or something....

At least I found a pretty rock.
Maybe it's worth something.

Taz - you wanna hold on to pretty rock?
It would look good on you.

Between this rock and your vial, you've got all the sparklies!"


----------



## Taz (Apr 12, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Thanks reapersaurus, that was really helpful! Back on track now! 







“Did I hear any complaints, there? As soon as we find out more about the cloaks power, we will see who can use it the best. The wand, well, I seem to be the only one able to activate it.”

“Now, let's check this corridor and see where it leads us to. That ghost was weird, I hope it doesn't come back!”

_Taz then moves into the corridor and to the right, getting to the corner to see what lies behind it._


----------



## Taz (Apr 12, 2002)

*OOC:*


 BTW, did we get a description of the fire opal?


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 13, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *“Did I hear any complaints, there? As soon as we find out more about the cloaks power, we will see who can use it the best.
> “Now, let's check this corridor and see where it leads us to. That ghost was weird, I hope it doesn't come back!”
> 
> Taz then moves into the corridor and to the right, getting to the corner to see what lies behind it. *











*OOC:*


 what are you talking about this 'cloak'? 







"You may want to hold up a bit there, Taz!
Just cause ghosty went thru wall, don't mean he's not on other side -   
better let Jalon lead way out.
Ghosty is scared of Jay-lunn.

Jay-lun - you should go 'round with some chains rattling and going, "Oooooooohhhhh!!!" to scare the ghost.  









*OOC:*


 didn't Ubaar just give the opal to Taz?


----------



## Doppleganger (Apr 13, 2002)

The elf is taking some practice swings at the remnants of the dwarven training machine.

"Heh.  Those silly dwarves could never build anything to last.  This is shoddy craftsmanship, see how it's fallen into pieces? Whatta piece of junk."

As Ubaar hands over the gem to Taz, Ivellios' eyes light up.

"The Opal, good.  Now we can finally get out of this gloomy dungeon and go home!"


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 13, 2002)

Doppleganger said:
			
		

> *"The Opal, good.  Now we can finally get out of this gloomy dungeon and go home!" *




"Is it really the Opal?" _Kytess says curiously.

A moment later:_  "How appropriate.  Right when we had started to work together, we finish.

Are we parting ways?"


----------



## Taz (Apr 13, 2002)

“I wouldn't get over-enthusiastic yet?”









*OOC:*


 Does the red gem match the description, if we got any? 







_If Taz isn't sure about the stone, she'll cast a *detect magic* spell, there should be something magical about the fire opal, right?_


----------



## HeavyG (Apr 13, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You don't have a description per se, but you know an opal is an opaque gem while this one is clear and red.


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 13, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Are we parting ways?" *



"Naaaww..
Ubaar sticks with Kytess.

She his ol' ball and chain.

Ah haw hawwww!!  GET IT?!"

*Ubaar pushes Kytess good-naturedly *









*OOC:*


 Does Taz notice any magic from the Ruby or the room?
Once we finish looking in this room, we should move on - either out the door the ghost went, or go around.
The ghost will need to be turned again if we encounter it, right?
All us clerics should be ready to Aid Jalon's turn attempt, if so.


----------



## Taz (Apr 13, 2002)

_Nope, Taz didn't detect any magic there, since she didn't cast the spell, since it was obvious, that the ruby is not the fire opal._ 

“Let's take a look here!”

_Taz points into the corridor, that leads to the unexplored area._


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 14, 2002)

*OOC:*


 cripes, I'm impatient today! 







Ubaar gets restless and gathers Sollir, Ivellios, and Jalon together, and says, "Ready, guys?!
Let's send that ghost back to where he should be in the first place, if he bothers ta show his confused self again!"

He tries to get the divine quartet to move out of the room, thru the south door, and into the corridor to check out the unexplored area, pushing any undead out of their way like a wave of divine energy.

Readied Aid attempts on Jalon's turn, guys!


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 14, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## HeavyG (Apr 14, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *
> 
> http://www.geology.wisc.edu/~jill/jpeg/l17sj74.jpeg
> http://www.minerals.net/mineral/silicate/tecto/quartz/images/opal/precfire.htm
> ...




Ooops. 

I thought all opals were opaque like the black or white opal.  However, fire opals are somewhat clear.

The fire opal is supposed to look like this :


----------



## HeavyG (Apr 14, 2002)

The gemstone you just found, however, looks like this.  It's also much too small to be the Fire Opal since the Opal is supposed to be fist-sized or so.


----------



## HeavyG (Apr 14, 2002)

(Just to save time)

Assuming someone goes scouting in the adjoining corridor, all they'd see is that it doubles back towards the north, ending in what is obviously a secret door leading to the corridor you already explored (the one right next to the entry chamber).

Hypothetically speaking, of course, such a person would also not see any ghost.


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 14, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Heavy, that doesn't make sense to me.
That's a huge area up north (several times larger than the training room we were just in), and depending where the secret door into the entranceway corridor is, we haven't even scouted south there...

And what's in the room north that would probably lead to the door on the east wall that leads back to the hallway we used to get down here?


----------



## Taz (Apr 14, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Then we should go back into the north-south corridor, where Ubaar initially chased the witch southwards, and use that door, which opens to the west, leading to the unexplored area, which happens to be north of us right now. 







“Dead end here, let's try that door, we didn't use yet.”

_Taz heads to said door and checks for traps._


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 14, 2002)

"Eh?
Well, Ubaar guesses (using Intuit Direction) that's the only part we haven't checked out here....

Let's go."


----------



## HeavyG (Apr 14, 2002)

Exactly, the corridor leads to a dead end, but that door should lead to a new area.

Any precautions ?  If not, I'll assume Ubaar opens the door tomorrow.


----------



## Taz (Apr 14, 2002)

“Oh we do have at least one more way to go. We can follow the corridor north of us to the east, but for now, let's check what lies behind this door.”


----------



## HeavyG (Apr 15, 2002)

_After looking around and making sure everyone is ready, Ubaar tries the handle and opens the door.

On the other side is a small room, 30' long by 20' wide.  

A 16-foot long centipede with red spots along its length coils on a floor littered with wooden and metal cluster, near the center of the room. It emits a weird hiss and starts moving towards the door. It's antennas/feelers twitch in anticipation._


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 15, 2002)

Ubaar closes the door, saying "Whoa.
Anyone wanna buff up before we go in, all swords blazing?"


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 15, 2002)

_Kytess pushes to the front._

"I'm plenty 'buff', thanks."


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 16, 2002)

[just kidding] Ubaar yells to Ivellios while opening the door, "Quick! It's an orcish centipede!"  [/just kidding]

"So anyone think that centipede looks and sounds weird?
That dragon was from hell, right?
Think dis one might be, too?

Anyone have any special ideas to tag-team this bug?
Taz - Sollir?
Any magic you got can make it so we don't have to go in and get poisoned?"

Ubaar stretches out quickly, like a runner before a race.
His muscles pop audibly.

"If things go real bad, you think it would be smart if we came back here, and healed ? "

Ubaar abandons the idea of trying to cast Thunderstomp and making the centipede fall off its feet.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Apr 16, 2002)

'Alas, my prayers and spells have been spent for this day, Ubaar.  I'm sure that faith in Tyr and cold steel will see me through this battle.'

_And with that, Jalon readies his sword, adopts a two-handed stance and makes a quick prayer to Tyr._


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 16, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *So anyone think that centipede looks and sounds weird?
> That dragon was from hell, right?
> Think dis one might be, too?
> 
> Anyone have any special ideas to tag-team this bug?*




"'Bug'?  This just keeps getting wierder..."


----------



## Taz (Apr 16, 2002)

“I can try to stun it for a short time, but you'd have to wait before you enter, or you will be stunned as well!”

_Taz then readies a *color spray* to cast through the door as soon as it opens._


----------



## drs (Apr 16, 2002)

_Murhid brings his guard up with his two fists._
"Hopefully this one is not translucent, something to hit would be nice."

[edit: soz wrong id]


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 16, 2002)

"Allright, Taz!
Let's see you flex those muscles of magic and waste this bug!

Ubaar open door, and you cast your spell, then we'll all whale on ugly hundred-legs."

Ubaar casts Virtue on himself and grips his greatsword, readying to attack the centipede after Taz casts Color Spray.


----------



## HeavyG (Apr 17, 2002)

_Everybody gets ready to attack after Ubaar opens the door.

With a creak, the door swings open.

Taz's spell goes off, sending a spray of colored light right into the centipede as it rears in anticipation to attacking someone.

The centipede is hit right in the head, but it doesn't seem affected by the spell.

At the same time, Taz steps aside to clear the doorway.

Ubaar then steps forward and, with a mighty swing of his sword, cuts the large yet pretty soft centipede pretty deeply.  The bug falls to the ground, twitching as its lifeblood spills onto the ground.

The rest of the party grips their weapons, but can't advance because the bug and Ubaar occupy pretty much all of the door.  _


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 18, 2002)

Ubaar looks at his greatsword, puzzled.

. o 0 (Hmmmm...   wonder who replaced my regular greatsword with an insta-kill weapon?)

He'll carefully check the centipede to guarantee deadness, and perhaps why it died so quickly, if it seems odd why so large a creature would be downed so quick.

He'll try to move past the creature when it's safe - maybe even clear a path for the others, if they are looking to get by.


----------



## HeavyG (Apr 18, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *He'll carefully check the centipede to guarantee deadness, and perhaps why it died so quickly, if it seems odd why so large a creature would be downed so quick.*




It's dying, not dead.

*WHAM*

Now it is.

A combination of soft exoskeleton and intelligence too low to know to avoid the sharp bit of a greatsword did it in.

(OOC : Low AC and hit points.)

Also, it's long but not exactly big.  A bit like a snake.




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *He'll try to move past the creature when it's safe - maybe even clear a path for the others, if they are looking to get by. *




_Ubaar pushes the centipede to the side to permit passage.

A more thorough look around reveals splintered shelves and the ruined remains of common tools on the ground : hoes, spades, chisels, hammers, awls...

There are graffiti-like writings on the wall beside the door, written crudely in what looks like charcoal.  Another centipede body lies in a far corner._ 

(Anybody knows the goblin tongue ?)


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 19, 2002)

Ubaar the rogue tosses stuff around, looking for anything of interest.

"Any shiny stuff in here?
Might as well get paid if we're doing dangerous stuff down here while looking for the big opal."

He examines the other centipede body.
Is it dead?
Is it a hollow husk, like a snake-skin?

Does it have the same strange red markings on the body as the freshly-dead one?


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 19, 2002)

_Kytess steps in the room, looking at the dead creature._

"Next time I go first," _she says dryly (intending it as a joke, but it's not obvious)._

_Looking around the room, Kytess says,_ "Isn't this the last room?  Maybe the witch moved the opal elsewhere before attacking us."

_She pauses._  "Taz, Sollir - any thoughts?  This seems to be your area of specialty."  _Kytess tries (Diplomacy check 1d20-2? ) to not sound patronizing to the "little ones."_


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 19, 2002)

"Erm, this isn't exactly my bit of specialty, but i'll take a look."  (Sollir will make a check, heal? to try and find out what he can about the creature)


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 19, 2002)

(Actually wondering more about the opal than the critter, but that works. )


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 19, 2002)

(lol, for the opal though I don't suggest that now , he might try to pick pocket it and stuff it in one of his backpacks )


----------



## HeavyG (Apr 19, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Ubaar the rogue tosses stuff around, looking for anything of interest.
> 
> "Any shiny stuff in here?
> Might as well get paid if we're doing dangerous stuff down here while looking for the big opal."
> *




Nope.  No shiny. 



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *He examines the other centipede body.
> Is it dead?
> Is it a hollow husk, like a snake-skin?
> 
> Does it have the same strange red markings on the body as the freshly-dead one? *




It has been dead a few weeks, probably.

No, it's a chewed-up, half-eaten dead body.

Yes.  Same species of centipede.





			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *"Erm, this isn't exactly my bit of specialty, but i'll take a look."  (Sollir will make a check, heal? to try and find out what he can about the creature) *




As far as you can tell, it's probably some kind of giant centipede. With red markings on their hide.


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 19, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *"Next time I go first," she says dryly (intending it as a joke, but it's not obvious).
> 
> Looking around the room, Kytess says, "Isn't this the last room?  Maybe the witch moved the opal elsewhere before attacking us."*



"You always come first in my book, Kyte.   

And did you get bonked on de head last bat-tle?

After this room cleared out, we should go to where we fought da dragon!

It's over *there.*" He says, while pointing in the southeast direction.
[Intuit Direction]


----------



## Murhid (Apr 20, 2002)

"Yes good thinking High-Ubaar, someone check out this room, who knows the opal may be hidden under a piece of wood."_ Murhid points to a broken piece of shelf on the ground. _"Though Oneself shall start backtracking now"_ Murhid will then make his way to 'where we fought da dragon', taking caution (moving silently) if he hears anything that isn't the group._


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 20, 2002)

_Kytess glances from the group members examining the centipede corpses to Murhid.  She decides to follow Murhid... though 20 feet behind, so as to make little noise.  She walks as quietly as she can in her armor._


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 20, 2002)

Ubaar calls out to the suddenly-departing monk and fighter -
"Hey!
Where you guys goin'?
Ubaar thought Jalon said to stay together!  

Does anyone have any ideas about this place?
Why this hundred-leg all chewed up?

Why these tools all broken?

What's with these red marks on the hundred-legs?

And can anyone read this writing on the walls?"

Ubaar turns to Taz and says, "See?
Your magic stuff failed you...  like Ubaar said, magic tends to go weak just when people need it.
Steel never goes weak - isn't that right, hundred-leg?"

"Taz -  you think the vial reveals where opponents are?
Or what about revealing where pretties are?
Take out that big ru-bee.
Does it make the light go brighter?"


----------



## Taz (Apr 20, 2002)

“Didn't we already search the witches quarters? I think we should check the eastward passage north of us!”


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Apr 20, 2002)

'A mighty blow, Ubaar - the denizens of this place shall soon share the same fate, thwarted by our righteous might.'

_Jalon's unusually jovial mood is interrupted by the sudden departure of Kytess and Murhid._

'Hmm... I guess we should stay here until they return.  Taz, help me check to see if there's any other exits from this place.'

_Jalon spends the next several minutes checking for secret doors or other hidden items._


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Apr 20, 2002)

'As for the writings, I simply cannot decipher them.  Obviously they are written some unfathomably unholy script.  I may be able to magically comprehend them, when my strength for such matters has returned.'


----------



## Murhid (Apr 20, 2002)

"Merely *scouting* a position which Ubaar had suggested, Oneself was hoping the rest of the group would follow once done sear....(dulls out)" _Murhid says quietly, hoping it travels well on the air._

_After a couple more feet of reconnaissance, Murhid slows down for Kytess._
"So, sounds like you are straight onto another job after this one. Know something Oneself does not?" _Murhid says to Kytess, taking care that the others do not hear._

[OOC: That question is in response to what Kytess said earlier; "Are we parting ways?"]


----------



## HeavyG (Apr 20, 2002)

Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *Jalon spends the next several minutes checking for secret doors or other hidden items. *




_The party searches the room carefully, making sure they don't miss anything.  Apart from an intact hammer and a small bag of metal beads, nothing with any value whatsoever stands out.  No secret exit either.




			
				Murhid said:
			
		


*Murhid will then make his way to 'where we fought da dragon', taking caution (moving silently) if he hears anything that isn't the group.*

Click to expand...



After about two minutes of sneaking in the dark *assumes Murhid in lights his way with sunrod*, Murhid, followed by Kytess, arrive in the large room where the companions fought the dragon.

It's basically a large L-shaped hall with bas-relief of monks standing in line.

The ground is, as most places in this place, covered with stone debris and other scum.  The dragon's body is there.

There are three unexplored places here.  The corridor going north, an open door to the east and a pair of closed doors to the south leading to the lizardfolk's lair._


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 21, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *“Didn't we already search the witches quarters? I think we should check the eastward passage north of us!” *



"Smart thinkin', Taz - that's pretty close to us here, but Murhid and Kytess are waitin for us by the dragon-corpse.

Let's go, guys... too bad no pretties in here...."

When Jalon, Ivellios, Sollir, Taz, and Ubaar catch up to the scouting Murhid and Kytess at the dragon, Ubaar will break off a dragon-tooth as a souvenir.









*OOC:*


 this is only if he didn't do it after the fight - i think he did, but i don't have that part of the adventure saved.
CR? do you?


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 21, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *"So, sounds like you are straight onto another job after this one. Know something Oneself does not?" Murhid says to Kytess, taking care that the others do not hear.*




"Of course - I must keep bread on the table.  I'd love to continue with this group, but who would hire this motley crew?  None save the Fates could keep us together now."

_Kytess pauses thoughtfully._

"Perhaps that's best.  We'll part ways, and you'll remember me as I am now instead of as my spirit is torn from my body.  Such is _my_ wisdom: befriend not the warrior."


----------



## Murhid (Apr 21, 2002)

"If you think parting is the only option, Oneself will miss your company." _Murhid then looks up to see Ubaar and co. approaching._

"Looks clear here" _Murhid says directed to Ubaar._ "Taz didn't you say the witch had written something about those lizard-people? Did it mention if they are still 'ere?"

[OOC: Yup HG, I said earlier Murhid has a sunrod lit and tied to his belt]


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 21, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *If you wish to keep you feelings from the world, Oneself would nay dispute you doing so, no matter how much time passes; it is up to the beholder. Oneself did not come here purposefully to pry open minds.*




OOC: ?????


----------



## Murhid (Apr 21, 2002)

[OOC: From Kytess's last comment and other previous comments, Murhid has realized Kytess is fighting 'inner demons', and wanted to relieve her from thinking Murhid is going to flesh out those demons. It's up to Kytess if she wants to talk about the past etc... Maybe this has to do with the fact I might not of gotten what Kytess said: "and you'll remember me as I am now instead of as my spirit is torn from my body." ??]


----------



## Taz (Apr 21, 2002)

_Taz follows the others to meet Murhid and Kytess._

“The lizardfolk have been trying to train that dragon, paid or forced to do so by the witch. They must be far away by now. Let's check the unexplored areas... let's start with the lizardfolk quarters, should be quick!”


----------



## HeavyG (Apr 21, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *let's start with the lizardfolk quarters, should be quick!” *




It is, too.

Seems the lizardfolk are long gone, and they have packed everything useful.

The room is 30'wide by 50' long.  The ground in it has much less debris and all than the rest of the dungeon.

The walls are covered with bas-reliefs representing elves, orcs and horrible froglike bipeds in chains, led forward by a robed monk.

At the far end of the room, a huge oaken trapdoor 10' across covers the ground. It is set with two huge iron pull-rings and a large iron bar set in rings on both side of the trapdoor prevents it fom being opened from below.


----------



## turtle (Apr 21, 2002)

nt


----------



## Doppleganger (Apr 21, 2002)

Ivellios immediately charges into the room and begins using his greatsword to hack and scrape at the bas-relief representations of orcs along the walls.  After some of the orc carvings are defaced, he notices the chained elves.  With a shudder he moans, "Oh what a _horrible_ place this is!"

Then noticing the barred trapdoor, he frowns in puzzlement, "I wonder what's down there?  Does this monk that they show along the walls keep prisoners below?  Of course any elf prisoners must be freed, and any orcs down there must be destroyed.  Or maybe they're all dead by now, this place seems kinda old."


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 21, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *[OOC: From Kytess's last comment and other previous comments, Murhid has realized Kytess is fighting 'inner demons', and wanted to relieve her from thinking Murhid is going to flesh out those demons. It's up to Kytess if she wants to talk about the past etc... Maybe this has to do with the fact I might not of gotten what Kytess said: "and you'll remember me as I am now instead of as my spirit is torn from my body." ??] *




"Perhaps that's best. We'll part ways, and you'll remember me as I am now instead of as my spirit is torn from my body. Such is _my_ wisdom: befriend not the warrior."

-->

"Perhaps it's best that we leave each other. That way, you'll remember me as I am now instead of as I die. That's why yopu shouldn't befriend fighters: by the time you get to really know them, they die violently."

It's just Kytess saying that it's OK that they won't adventure together (little does she know ) since it will save Murhid from seeing her 'leave her mortal shell'.  It could also be seen as Kytess' fear of commitment, if you squint just right.


----------



## Taz (Apr 21, 2002)

“The trapdoor? I guess that's where they had the dragon imprisoned when they were not training it.”


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 22, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *“The trapdoor? I guess that's where they had the dragon imprisoned when they were not training it.” *



"Oooh.
Is dragon poo worth anything?"

Ubaar unbolts the trapdoor and lifts the heavy door (any chance to show Strength) and leans over, loooking down the pit.









*OOC:*


 would you two (Kytess and Murhid) talk in friggin real sentences?!
All this mysterious, hard-to-decipher cryptic-ness is really hard to comprehend.

whew - had to get that off my chest...   keep moving, nothing to see here.


----------



## Murhid (Apr 22, 2002)

_Murhid stands outside of the 'lizard room' and waits for the all clear so he can continue scouting ahead. 

Murhid likes the systematic approach._

[OOC: Aww all clear now, soz bout that... gotta read things a little slower . Just deleted that whole part bout the minds/feelings and what not etc...

lol, dragon poo]


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 22, 2002)

Doppleganger said:
			
		

> *"Of course any elf prisoners must be freed, and any orcs down there must be destroyed.  Or maybe they're all dead by now, this place seems kinda old." *



"So orcs even in chains frighten you, Ivellios?

Ubaar's pretty sure there's no prisoners down there, but if there were, I guarantee I'd make sure how they got down 'dere before allowing them to be kilt."


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 22, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry, I didn't think it was that bad...  I'll try to be more clear in the future.


----------



## Doppleganger (Apr 22, 2002)

"I don't care if I find orcs in chains, or in polka-dot bikinis.  Either way, they've gotta be destroyed."


----------



## HeavyG (Apr 22, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * Ubaar unbolts the trapdoor and lifts the heavy door (any chance to show Strength) and leans over, loooking down the pit.
> *




_Ubaar strains with all his mighty beserker strength against the slab, to no avail._

(It's a 10'x10' slab of rock, aka not a chance.   The two huge iron rings seem to indicate that many people had to team up to open that _thing_.)


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 22, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *It's a 10'x10' slab of rock, aka not a chance.   The two huge iron rings seem to indicate that many people had to team up to open that thing.*




10' x 10' slab of rock = 1300 pounds per inch of thickness.


----------



## Murhid (Apr 23, 2002)

"Ha ha, nice try Ubaar, Oneself thinks they must have had a team of fifty strong monks to put that in place."
"We continuing now?" _Murhid says to the group.
If the group agrees Murhid will scout further into the unexplored areas, towards where the witch cast that grease spell, taking more caution than before (moving silently at half speed)._

[OOC: So how many monks would it take? I'm not very good with pounds and inches]


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 23, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *"We continuing now?"  *



Ubaar barks, "Ya.. let's go.

We'd need a Thunderbeast to get thru that trapdoor..."

Ubaar brings up the rear as the party continues on in the dark of the Dungeon.


----------



## Doppleganger (Apr 23, 2002)

"We're just going to give up on whatever's down there??  There's gotta be a way of opening this trapdoor."

The wood elf searches the room for a switch of some sort.  Failing that, he pulls at the iron rings for a while.

"Hey Byowerownnames, will ya give me a hand with this.  I'm sure the two of us can match the strength of any old group of lightweight monks."

(OOC It's worth a shot, since Ubaar & Ivellios can both lift 600 lbs, and can each push or drag 1500 lbs.  Maybe a lucky strength check...)


----------



## Murhid (Apr 23, 2002)

"If you really want to try it elf, how about using Ubaar's rope there, and get us all to work as a 'team', huh?"


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 23, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *So how many monks would it take? I'm not very good with pounds and inches*




Sorry, the (American version of the) PH uses pounds so I use pounds.  It would take 6 Murhids to drag a 10-cm slab; the mass of the slab is a little over 230 kg per cm.


----------



## Doppleganger (Apr 23, 2002)

"If you think you're strong enough to help Murhid, then jump in.  Let's grab the iron rungs and pull."

"I think if we used a rope it would just break, I know that I can snap a rope with just my bare hands."

The elf looks sideways at Kytess and adds, "Or we could use a stronger rope to use to pull with, like a chain maybe...."


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 24, 2002)

Doppleganger said:
			
		

> *The elf looks sideways at Kytess and adds, "Or we could use a stronger rope to use to pull with, like a chain maybe...." *




"Sure.  I'll grab the ring and you grab the spikes."

_Kytess prepares to help the others move the rock - with the rope and not the chain._


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 24, 2002)

> At the far end of the room, a huge oaken trapdoor 10' across covers the ground.











*OOC:*


 Heavy, a couple posts of yours ago, you said it was a huge oaken trapdoor.
??

Now, it's a rock slab?

And how are those iron rings set in?
If the door is 10' x 10', wouldn't we probably be stepping on the door that we're trying to lift up?
(Unless our arms have reach.... )


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 24, 2002)

Yeah, if it's oak Ubaar should be able to push it out of the way - 460 pounds per inch (82 kg/cm).  Still, lifting it would be quite a feat, even if it's only 2 inches thick.


----------



## HeavyG (Apr 24, 2002)

Oopsie.

Of course, it's oak.

Silly me.

The rings are located on either end (to the east and west), meaning that a team of strong monks could have lifted it up, then slid it to the north or south.  Four people can easily work together to lift the slab (of oak ) as it is.  With a clever arrangement of rope, all the party could help.


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 24, 2002)

Ok.
Let's try this again.....

Ubaar unbolts the trapdoor and tries to lift the heavy door (any chance to show Strength).
After grunting a couple of times, he calls over to Ivellios, Murhid, and Jalon and asks them, "You guys wanna give Ubaar a hand?

Let's lean our backs into this one!

Kytess - if you want, you can get in front of me, I'll wrap around, and we can pull up on the ring together..."


----------



## Murhid (Apr 24, 2002)

"Hmm, *cough*, Kytess you can take Oneself's spot if you want... probably will only require four to move it anyway"

_If Kytess disagrees, Murhid will help Ubaar and co._


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 24, 2002)

_Kytess grabs a ring (the one opposite Ubaar) and prepares to pull._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 25, 2002)

Sollir watches from afar, slacking off but eventually readying his shortbow to attack anything hostile that lurks behind that door... 

(2 arrows via rapid shot if there is a hostile creature when the party opens the door)


----------



## HeavyG (Apr 25, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Ubaar unbolts the trapdoor and tries to lift the heavy door (any chance to show Strength).
> After grunting a couple of times, he calls over to Ivellios, Murhid, and Jalon and asks them, "You guys wanna give Ubaar a hand?
> 
> Let's lean our backs into this one!
> *





_With teamwork and a mighty heave, the party manages to make the slab move up a bit.  Then, a hand slips on a ring, a muscle fails, and the slab crashes back to the earth, raising dust.  Still, the adventurers feel that they were near their goal.

The workers take a better footing and try again. And again.

On the fourth try, they are successful, and the slab is raised and pushed about two feet to the side.  

This is tiring work.  As the workers recover their breath, someone else brings a light source to the newly exposed 2'x10' hole.  Underneath is a pit, nearly 10'x10' square and pretty deep (about 30 feet).  From each side of the pit, near the top, hangs a chain ending in a pair of manacles.  There seems to be some old bones at the bottom._


----------



## Taz (Apr 25, 2002)

_Taz lights the pit. Is there anything else seen from above?_

“This looks pretty deep, we should use a rope to get down.”


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 25, 2002)

"Well, it's only this big so far, little one....

Can you get thru there?"


----------



## HeavyG (Apr 25, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz lights the pit. Is there anything else seen from above?
> 
> “This looks pretty deep, we should use a rope to get down.” *




_That's pretty much it.  4 sets of dangling manacles and a bunch of old bones and other scum at the bottom.

It would be easy to tie a rope to one of the rings._


----------



## Taz (Apr 26, 2002)

“Sure, I can check. Anyone got a rope handy?”

_If Taz can get a rope from anyone, she'll tie it firmly to one of the rings and then climb down to check the pit for any useful information or stuff. Afterwards climb up again and report her findings._


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Apr 26, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *“Sure, I can check. Anyone got a rope handy?”
> *




'Alas, I did not have the foresight to bring a rope, m'lady.'

_The heavily-armoured warrior priest casts a glance towards the rest of the party, particularly the elf and halflings._

'Perhaps one of the more nimble members of our group brought such an item.'


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 26, 2002)

Ubaar takes the rope that Murhid and Kytess used earlier off his pack, and leans down in the pit to tie it off to the ring.
"Here you go, Taz.
You sure you wanna go down 'dere?

Lemme check something first...."

Ubaar leans over, sticks his head thru, and sees what his half-orc vision can show him.


----------



## Taz (Apr 26, 2002)

“Ok, thanks.”

_Climbing down..._


----------



## HeavyG (Apr 26, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Lemme check something first...."
> 
> Ubaar leans over, sticks his head thru, and sees what his half-orc vision can show him. *




Taz's light is pretty bright and has no problem lighting the bottom of the 30' deep pit.



			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *“Ok, thanks.”
> 
> Climbing down... *




_The nimble halfling has no problems climbing down the pit, using the rope and the rough stony walls are support.

She soon finds herself at the bottom of a 9'x9'x30' pit, standing on a pile of old bones and other organic garbage.  The bones shift a bit under her weight.

It smells real bad in here and it is very dusty.  There seems to be enough bones for two human-sized humanoids.  Then, she spots a dull glow reflecting off something on a bone in the vial's light (still golden btw).  Looks like a steel bracer, hanging loosely around a forearm bone._


----------



## Taz (Apr 26, 2002)

_Taz will cast *detect magic* and check the pit thoroughly. She will not be unwary about something, that might be hidden beneath that pile of bones, tho._


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 27, 2002)

Ubaar worriedly calls down to the halfling - 
"Make sure you hold on to the rope, Taz!
If anything spooks you down there, lemme know and I'll pull ya up real quick-like!"

Ubaar reluctantly takes a long sniff of the putrid air to see if he recognizes any smells that may indicate a damger. (Scent, recognizing smells like humans do sights)


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 27, 2002)

_Kytess waits at the edge of the pit, preparing to jump in if the little one needs help!_

(Charles calculates average damage = 2.3 plus 3.5 subdual )


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Apr 27, 2002)

_Jalon mirrors Kytess' stance along the pit's opposite edge, readying his longsword should a foe unexpectedly appear._


----------



## HeavyG (Apr 27, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz will cast detect magic and check the pit thoroughly. She will not be unwary about something, that might be hidden beneath that pile of bones, tho. *




_The party hears some arcane mumbling from the pit.

Below, Taz completes the words to her spell.  She concentrates on her surroundings, attuning herself to the flows of magic.

To her magical perception, the vial containing the water of Eldath shine like a small sun, but she manages to drown it out and scans the area around her.  After a while, she's sure : There's no magical auras here other than what she's carrying._




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Ubaar reluctantly takes a long sniff of the putrid air to see if he recognizes any smells that may indicate a damger. (Scent, recognizing smells like humans do sights) *




Nothing living down there, you're sure of it.


----------



## Taz (Apr 28, 2002)

_After searching the pit, Taz will climb back up then._


----------



## HeavyG (Apr 28, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *After searching the pit, Taz will climb back up then. *




Done.


----------



## Taz (Apr 28, 2002)

“Nothin' down there but old bones. Let's check the eastern passage.”


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 28, 2002)

_Kytess shrugs, turning toward the eastern passage.  She follows the others out._


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 28, 2002)

*OOC:*




> Then, she spots a dull glow reflecting off something on a bone in the vial's light (still golden btw). Looks like a steel bracer, hanging loosely around a forearm bone.



 ??? what about that?







edit: 







*OOC:*


 umm, Thanee, you DO understand the concept of ooc, right?


----------



## Taz (Apr 28, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Doh! Didn't see that OOC... silly me! 







[More OOC] *LOL*, now that you changed Taz to Thanee, I see the funny relations between OOC and IC there, too...  [/OOC]

“Wait, I forgot something... There've been some steel bracers down there, nonmagical, tho.”

_Taz shrugs, then quickly climbs down again, gets the bracers and climbs back up._


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 28, 2002)

"A bracer?  So they were archers - or one was, at least."

_If Taz allows it, Kytess examines the bracer._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 28, 2002)

"Welcome back Taz!"  Sollir gives a smile, relieved that they didn't have to fight anything yet...


----------



## Taz (Apr 28, 2002)

_Taz hands the bracers over to Kytess._

“Here, take a look, please. You have more knowledge about armor like this.”


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 28, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz hands the bracers over to Kytess.
> 
> “Here, take a look, please. You have more knowledge about armor like this.” *




"Not armor, exactly; archers use it so they don't cut their forearms.  I had a pair years ago - though mine were leather."

_Kytess examines the bracer before handing them back to Taz (assuming she learns nothing)._


----------



## Murhid (Apr 29, 2002)

_Murhid stands outside of the 'trap-door room', looking straight ahead towards the witches previous escape route. He then looks down at his palm, fingers turned inwards,*I need a bath* He comments to himself about his dirty finger nails._
"Tell Oneself when you guys are done in there, and Oneself will start checking out the next area"


----------



## HeavyG (Apr 29, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *"A bracer?  So they were archers - or one was, at least."
> 
> If Taz allows it, Kytess examines the bracer. *




_The bracer is a little small for an archery bracer : It's only about an inch wide.  It also has faint symbols carved on it : A sun surrounded by three doves on one 'side' and a pair of bound hands on the other.  In the carved lines is traces of some ancient residue, probably meant to highlight the symbols but mostly faded away now._


----------



## HeavyG (Apr 29, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *"Not armor, exactly; archers use it so they don't cut their forearms.  I had a pair years ago - though mine were leather."
> *












*OOC:*


 Scraping your forearm with a bowstring HURTS bad.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 29, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*




Heh.  I'm no archer, but I've experienced that a time or two.

I decided to have Kytess point out the typical purpose of bracers because I thought it might help to make it feel realistic (moreso than "Look, more _bracers of armor_!  Just like the monk wears!".










			
				HeavyG said:
			
		

> *The bracer is a little small for an archery bracer : It's only about an inch wide. It also has faint symbols carved on it : A sun surrounded by three doves on one 'side' and a pair of bound hands on the other. In the carved lines is traces of some ancient residue, probably meant to highlight the symbols but mostly faded away now.*




"They're kinda small.  I can't really tell much - they're too old.  Jalon - any idea what these symbols mean?"


----------



## HeavyG (Apr 29, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *"They're kinda small.  I can't really tell much - they're too old.  Jalon - any idea what these symbols mean?" *




(OOC ; To Jalon)
The first set, no.  The second set of symbols is the symbol of Ilmater, the Crying God.  For more info, see that link :
http://www.geocities.com/Area51/Keep/7551/Ilmater.html
(/OOC to Jalon)


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 29, 2002)

*OOC:*


 What, Ubaar's knowledge of religion is chopped liver?    If we had more skill points to use, I would have upped it more than the 2 currently (3 total) 
I've even role-played Ubaar's acquisition of religious knowledge -  *pointing finger like a schoolkid at Jalon *-  HE just says he knows it all!
(Just poking fun, in  a silly mood)   

Yes, getting twanged by bow HURTS baaaad.  

I'm baffled about that mini-bracer.
What's with the residue?
Wish we had more skill points to branch out into cool skills like Alchemy (see a pattern here?)


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 29, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *What, Ubaar's knowledge of religion is chopped liver?*




I'm not sure if this is (OOC: Heavy G), (OOC: CRGreathouse), or (OOC: venting).  Heavy gave Jalon the info because Kytess gave the bracer, not Ubaar.  Kytess choose to do so because (1) Jalon's the more "typical" cleric (in fact, Kytess thinks of Ubaar as more of an adept than a cleric), (2) because she acknowledges Jalon as leader, and (3) because I'd like to involve Jalon in the group more.

I *like* the fact that we don't have a terribly high number of skill points (as you well know!) because it makes sense - having experts in Knowledge (religion), Alchemy, etc. (not just people *proficient* in it, but *experts*) seems a little unusual.  Just think - a person who is an alchemist by trade (Exp3, perhaps, or a little higher in Faerûn) is only going to have a +5 - +15 modifier, not much better than many PCs.  What's more, I could have chosen to have more skill points by putting a better score in Int - even by lowering Dex to 16, I'd get 12 skill points/2 skills.  I chose not to, limiting myself to a smaller number of skills, though I'm quite happy with what I have.


----------



## Doppleganger (Apr 29, 2002)

Ivellios tries to think of something useful to do while the others are checking out the bracers. 

His mind is a complete blank.

He takes a deep breath and slowly adjusts the grip on his blades.  _Nothing to fight in here._  Stepping outside the door, he takes up a position near Murhid and stands guard.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Apr 30, 2002)

_Jalon runs his fingers over the bracer lightly, examining its surface._

'Hmm.. this is obviously a relic of some religious significance.  At a glance I don't recognise the first group of icons, but the other symbol is the sacred sign of the martyr god, Ilmater.'

_Jalon holds the bracer up to his wrist, comparing it with the size of his gauntlet._

'And strangely, it seems awefully small - possibly it was worn by someone of lesser stature, an elf or halfling, perhaps?  Hmm... I won't know more about this until I can return to the tomes in my order's library, but thus far the item has intrigued me.  It seems either quite old, or possibly simply treated poorly.  It seems certain that the original owner was suffering and oppressed, hence their taking solace in the hands of Imater.  I simply hope that he guided them to a brighter fate  than at the bottom of a pit...'

_Jalon hangs his head for a moment at the thought of the original owner's suffering, before returning to his diatribe that  the less-attentive party members have no doubt shown no interest in._

'In any case, I hope you understand I should watch over this artifact until we return to the serface, to return it to a temple of Ilmater, or at least to study its origins a little more thoroughly.'

_Assuming no objections, Jalon carefully stows the bracer in his backpack._


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 30, 2002)

Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *'Hmm.. this is obviously a relic of some religious significance.  At a glance I don't recognise the first group of icons, but the other symbol is the sacred sign of the martyr god, Ilmater.'*




"A god of the dead, or a dead god?" _Kytess asks, curiouslessly.*_

* What, you don't *like* neologisms?  I do.


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 30, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *"A god of the dead, or a dead god?" Kytess asks, curiouslessly.*
> 
> * What, you don't *like* neologisms?  I do. *



"A neo-lodge...
a neo-lo...

a neo WHAT?!?

Ow.

Ubaar's head hurts.

Let's go."


----------



## HeavyG (Apr 30, 2002)

_Jalon and co notice one more strange thing about the bracer.  It doesn't seem to have any clasp or fastening mechanism to open it._



Anyway, where to ?



(OOC, to Murhid)
When you look away from the pit, you catch a glimpse of the symbol on the bracer.  It's something you're familiar with, the symbol of the Martyr Suns, an order of monks that follow Ilmater and do good deeds in his name.  They all wear a bracer like that on their right arm.  Feel free to make up more details if you want.
(/OOC)


----------



## HeavyG (Apr 30, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *If we had more skill points to use*




(OOC)
Maybe it has something to do with the low average intelligence in the group.  I mean, Ubaar is one of the smart ones. 
(/OOC)


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 30, 2002)

(OOC)


			
				HeavyG said:
			
		

> *Maybe it has something to do with the low average intelligence in the group.  I mean, Ubaar is one of the smart ones. *




He's tied for 3rd place.  Taz has 14 and Kytess has 12; Jalon and Ubaar have 10.

Oh, and "neologism" was intended as OOC chatter.

(/OOC)


----------



## Taz (Apr 30, 2002)

*Where to?*









*OOC:*


 I think there was a passage to the east on the bottom right corner of the map. We should head there. That's also what Taz meant with 'eastern passage' earlier. There should be another passage, also running east, in the top right part of the map - continuing eastwards from the place where we first fought the two imps. And then there should be something unexplored about the center of the right edge of the map also, northeast of the dragon's lair. Well, shortest way is to the first eastern passage from here, so let's head there first! 







_Taz moves on to the eastern passage._

“Hereto, guys!”


----------



## HeavyG (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Where to?*



			
				Taz said:
			
		

> * Taz moves on to the eastern passage.
> 
> “Hereto, guys!” *




_That corridor is only 10' long and ends in a door, or rather what remains of one, wooden and hanging loosely from it's hinges. It's charred and broken in many places as if something both large and strong bashed it in.

A strange burnt smell mixed with a thick, bestial odor hangs in the air, coming from the large room on the other side on the door.

Taking a peek inside, Taz sees that the room is about 50' wide by 20' long.  To the right, the south wall is dirty and stained, and the floor near that wall is littered with litter.

There are no apparent exits._


----------



## Taz (May 1, 2002)

“Looks like that dragon lived here...”


----------



## HeavyG (May 1, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *“Looks like that dragon lived here...” *




In a word, yes.


----------



## Taz (May 1, 2002)

_Taz will enter the room and quickly search it. Maybe there's something hidden under all that litter. Hopefully it's not some mean critter!_


----------



## HeavyG (May 1, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz will enter the room and quickly search it. Maybe there's something hidden under all that litter. Hopefully it's not some mean critter! *




You know what I mean when I say 'litter' right ? 


_Further investigation by Taz reveals a kind of 'nest' formed of wooden bits (looks like some old wooden stools) and some stones in the southwest corner of the room.  There are many old crimson scales in the nest, but nothing really interesting.

In the other corner is some 'dragon litter'.  A little voice in Taz's head asks her if she really wants to search *that*.

The stained wall behind the nest has a bas-relief of a bunch of monks talking with a beautiful but cold woman with bat wings and horns, wielding a kind of whip._


----------



## Taz (May 1, 2002)

_Eeek! Taz has no problems to restrain herself from searching THAT litter! _

_The relief looks interesting, tho._

“Hey, Murhid, Jalon, what do you think of this?”

_Taz points to the relief, once they come closer._


----------



## reapersaurus (May 1, 2002)

Ubaar scratches his head when facing the bas-relief.

"hmm...
Any of you brainy-types get what all dese pic-tuuures mean?

Why good monks talkin' to bad woman?"


----------



## CRGreathouse (May 1, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"hmm...
> Any of you brainy-types get what all dese pic-tuuures mean?
> 
> Why good monks talkin' to bad woman?" *




"Some form of magical deal, I assume.  That, or a fanciful design."

_Kytess moves back a few feet from the doorway._

"I'll let the rest of you examine this... 'odiferous' room."


----------



## Jalon Odessa (May 2, 2002)

'Hmm... it seems like the monks are parlaying or negotiating with that creature - no doubt an evil being of some sort, judging by its form.'

_Jalon coughs to contemptuously clear his throat before casting a brief look around the room._

'Judging by the current inhabitants of this place it would suprise me little that the original occupants had some dealings with the forces of darkness...'

[OOC:  Can Jalon make out anything else, Heavy G?  Any other tidbits of knowledge?  It's tough playing a character who has more knowledge of the world's religious and supernatural powers than you do...  ]


----------



## Taz (May 2, 2002)

_As soon as we are finished here, Taz will head north to the unexplored area north-east of the room where the fight with the dragon happened._

“Looks like there is not much left to search, unless the other passage leads to another big area.”


----------



## Murhid (May 2, 2002)

_Hearing Taz's comment, Murhid waits for the door to be clear and partially enters the room, taking a quick look at the bas-relief. If no relevant/important information is gathered via the viewing, Murhid shall move with Taz to further explore the monastery._

[OOC: edit: don't worry, silly me]


----------



## HeavyG (May 2, 2002)

Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *[OOC:  Can Jalon make out anything else, Heavy G?  Any other tidbits of knowledge?  It's tough playing a character who has more knowledge of the world's religious and supernatural powers than you do...  ] *




Much of the detail is lost on the old bas-relief, but the woman is probably an Erinyes, a kind of devil that seduces mortals.

(Mmh.  A devil ?  Where have you seen that before ? )


----------



## HeavyG (May 2, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *As soon as we are finished here, Taz will head north to the unexplored area north-east of the room where the fight with the dragon happened.
> 
> “Looks like there is not much left to search, unless the other passage leads to another big area.” *




The vial's light reveals a long corridor, 10' wide and about 100' long, that turns left (west) at the end.  (Hint : It probably connects with the previous eastbound passageway.)

To the right, four short passages lead to two rooms, 20'x30'.A careful investigation reveals that both rooms are empty.  

In the first, there are bas-reliefs depicting two monks fighting and flanking a dog-headed figure.  (Which Ubaar and Jalon identify as a Hound Archon, a kind of celestial serving the LG gods).

In the other room, the bas-reliefs show two monks fighting back to back against knightly figures on one side and berserker figures on the other.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (May 2, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> In the first, there are bas-reliefs depicting two monks fighting and flanking a dog-headed figure.  (Which Ubaar and Jalon identify as a Hound Archon, a kind of celestial serving the LG gods).
> *




'It appears that my suspicions were correct then, these monks were in league with some evil power... or at least opposed to the forces of goodness.'


----------



## reapersaurus (May 3, 2002)

"Ya, but what did Taz say about the stories of the monks?

Weren't they good at one time?

What about that witchy-woman with wings that met the monks?

What if she convinced the monks to go bad?

Taz - the witch we fought was sent here?
What the heck is in the diary of hers about why she was here?"


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2002)

“If I remember correctly, the witch was sent here to recruit that dragon. Maybe I should reread those passages and compare them with the pictures we found here.”

_If noone objects, Taz will pull out the diary and begin to reread it, looking for a connection between the witch or her dark master and these devilish figures on the bas-reliefs._

“Did we check the whole area now? Where might that stone be? Doh! Looks like we have to search really careful again, that could take many hours. Maybe we have overlooked some secret room.”









*OOC:*


 Here's the old information from the diary for your convenience... 







Times passes.

The witch burns and Taz reads.

The book is half spellbook, half journal. Taz can't read all of it, because some part, mostly at the start, is written in Infernal runes. 

Taz gets the impression that the witch wasn't from this world, and that she began writing in Draconic runes after having come to Faerun and met a group of people. She then became part of this 'organization' (which is not named in the journal, but is sometimes referred to as 'The Cult'.).

The journal then chronicles things she did for them, especially for someone name 'Whisper'. All of it took place on the Dragon Coast. It was mostly errand work and such, and you get the impression she wasn't very highly placed in that organization.

At the end, she describes receiving a 'holy mission' from someone referred to as 'Brimstone'. She was to go to the ruins of the Monastery of the Opal Fist and find a red dragon wyrmling there. She was also to recruit it for the organization and was assisted in this by 2 imps that where provided to her by Whisper. She later discovered that the dragon in question was in fact an Abyssal dragon and that she and the imp couldn't get anywhere with it, due to its 'chaotic' and 'destructive' nature, as she puts it.

This was when they found and hired a pair of lizardfolk trainers, named Vaasta and Shengam, to approach the beast and tame it a bit. They had more success. They were progressing nicely when a group of meddling adventurers happened upon their setup, drove off the lizardfolk and killed the dragons and one imp.

The witch vows vengeance on you as the final line of her journal.

Oh, and her name was Skazzyg.

It's hard to get more precise details, however, as the witch was prone to change language frequently, even sometimes in mid-phrase.

If you have any precise questions, ask away...


----------



## HeavyG (May 3, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *“Did we check the whole area now? Where might that stone be? Doh! Looks like we have to search really careful again, that could take many hours. Maybe we have overlooked some secret room.”*




At this point, I realize I may have misled you.

When I said the corridor turned east, which would connect with the former eastbound corridor, it was true, but I neglected to mention that if you looked around the corner, you would see there's another corridor going south.  But now I see that you might think that your character did in fact look there to confirm that the corridor was the same one as before when it wasn't the case.

Anyway, looking around the corner reveals the following situation.

So there are two places left unexplored : that corridor and the south-bound corridor near the entrance.  Both are marked "here" on the map.  The red arrows indicate the two rooms you explored last.


----------



## HeavyG (May 3, 2002)

Note also that the previous map is not in combat-scale, so it might not match exactly previous maps.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"Ya, but what did Taz say about the stories of the monks?
> 
> Weren't they good at one time?
> *




Wasn't it Murhid that knew things about the monastery ?


Here's what Archibald said to the party :



> “Through magical means beyond your comprehension, I have found such a gem. About 20 years ago, there was a group of monks known as the Order of the Opal Fist whose most sacred relic was a fire opal carved in the shape, and the size of, a fist. These monks dwelled in a monastery in the mountains to the south-west of Teziir. They kept to themselves, with very little presence in the surrounding lands. I do not know what happened to them, but their monastery was destroyed at that time.”
> 
> “I would like you to go there and retrieve the gem that is supposed to lie there still. The monks are all dead, so they certainly do not need it. And I cannot go myself because there are … things … in this house that required my daily attention. A gem of that size is worth about 7000 pieces of gold, but at that price, you would not be able to sell it easily or quickly, nor at full price. I intend to give you the full 7000 gold pieces if you bring me the gem. Provided you all accept, it would mean 1000 pieces of gold each, plus whatever you find in the Monastery ruins. Quite a fortune.”




Ah, found it.  Here's what Murhid knew :



> Murhid - You have heard of the Order of the Opal Fist before. They were very secretive, even for monks, and did not welcome strangers at all in their monastery. A long time ago, a group of Monks of the Sun Soul sought shelter at that monastery for a night while travelling through the region and they were refused access, even though the weather outside was dangerously cold and rainy. They probably had something to hide.




And here's what he told the party :


> "I am sorry Kytess my travels only extend as far as The Snowflake Mountains and The Shining Planes." With a Short pause he adds
> "Though I have heard of this Opal Fist, if they still occupy the area It would be safe as not to trust them when first encountered." Then adds a small nod, to say goodnight
> He then heads to the area for tonights lodging. Gathers all of his belongings making sure they are all secure (to prevent theft). The hood of his coat soon covers his head with a flick from his wrist, he makes his way quietly to the front entrance and slips out into the commotion of the night.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (May 3, 2002)

_While his companions continue their discussion, Jalon moves to the front of the party, and begins leading the way to an unexplored corridor._

[OOC:  Jalon moves to O5 as soon as everyone's ready to progress, Heavy G.]


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Ahhh... Yes you got that right, I thought the two corridors would connect with no further exit! What's that other area we left unexplored? That must be near the ghost, right? 







_Taz keeps up with Jalon to explore the big room._


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Ahhh (again)... I was under the impression, that the secret door at F7 (new map) connects to the southbound corridor in the C column (new map also)! And thanks, Heavy G, for reposting Murhid's information about the monastary, the whole picture surely makes more sense to me now, since I had already forgotten about Murhid's warning! 







“I hope the monks didn't trade their most precious possession with those vile creatures they seem to have allied with. But Archibald was rather sure about the gem being here, wasn't he?”

_Taz takes on a rather thoughtful look._

“That might be a little far of a stretch, but could the 'fire opal' been the dragon hatchling's egg? This would be a connection to the witch we encountered here. Maybe it's just a coincidence, tho, and she's nothing to do with the creatures that corrupted the monks who lived here. Well, the fire opal was described to us like a gem, so that's probably just some silly thought!”

_She shrugs and follows Jalon's lead to the entry of the big room._


----------



## HeavyG (May 3, 2002)

_Jalon moves to the mouth of the corridor, with the rest of the party close by.

Peeking around the corner, he sees a hallway with doors on both side, and no immediate danger.

A more careful look using Taz's light reveals a 10'wide corridor littered with jumbled refuse.  Six doors (three on each side) line the 70' long corridor that seems to end up in a room.

The doors themselves are large and wooden, with no handle on the outside.  They alternate : one to the left, one to the right, one to the left...  Some stand very slightly ajar.

The underfoot clutter seems to consist mainly of decades-old decomposing bodies.  Near the mouth of the corridor is one large, strange bone, poking out from the mess.  The bone seems inscribed with evil-looking runes.

As you see all that, Taz's light pales gradually, plunging the far reaches of the corridor in darkness.  Then, a sound like some glass shattering pierces the silence of the dark, dank dungeon, coming from the room ahead.  _


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2002)

_Taz mumbles quietly to herself._ “It must be creatures, or danger...”

_Then a little louder._ “Shhh... there seems to be _something_ ahead.”

_She takes out one of her silvered daggers and gets ready._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 3, 2002)

"Sure thing..."  _Sollir grabs his shortbow and follows behind Taz, his eyes darting from left to right and up to down..._


----------



## reapersaurus (May 3, 2002)

Ubaar's normally jovial manner immediately goes razor-straight with the presence of menace...

He unsheathes his greatsword and shifts his vision to the dark range, now that the light from Taz's vial stopped illuminating the corridor.

He smells the air to see what information it may obtain about the coming foe, peering into the dark...


----------



## Jalon Odessa (May 4, 2002)

_Jalon, magical torch in one hand and ornately-crafted longsword in the other adopts his fighting stance defensively in front of the halflings, preparing for the coming foe._

 'Tyr grant us Strength...'


----------



## HeavyG (May 4, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *He smells the air to see what information it may obtain about the coming foe, peering into the dark... *




_Nothing more than the usual background dungeon smell._

(To clarify, the lift has plunged the far end of the corridor in darkness, which means that it now illuminates only about 60' (The corridor is 70' long).  Those with low-light vision can see the room ahead is small, maybe 20' long, but don't see most of it (which is to your left).


_The party tenses up as they all get ready to be attacked.  Silence descends on the area and the air seems still in anticipation.

Nothing comes forward._


----------



## Doppleganger (May 5, 2002)

Ivellios notifies the others, "I can still see that small room ahead beyond the edge of our light.  It extends to the left."

He draws both of his elven blades and pivots in place, keeping watch on the side corridors so the party isn't ambushed from behind.


----------



## Taz (May 5, 2002)

_Taz moves forward slowly, moving towards the source of the shattering glass._


----------



## reapersaurus (May 6, 2002)

Ubaar whispers - "Taz - stay back.
We don't want you getting hurt.

Send Shee-la forward to have a look-see."    <--big wink

Ubaar moves slightly ahead of the small fragile halfling.









*OOC:*


 Are we at O5 on that map, looking south?
If the evil-looking bone with runes is nearby, Ubaar will reach out, grab and throw it back to Jalon. 

How far away is the first slightly-open door?
On the left, or the right?


----------



## HeavyG (May 6, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz moves forward slowly, moving towards the source of the shattering glass. *




_Quiet as a mouse, Taz moves forward.  The cluttered ground makes stealthy progress awkward, but she manages it by taking her time and lighting her way with the vial.

First, she passes by a pile of debris that has a large bone poking out of.  The bone is covered in strange runes that are very similar to the Infernal glyphs that have been seen so far.

Then, she passes by a bunch of wooden doors.  A pair of those are slightly ajar, letting her see that they seem to be cells.  She can also partly see what looks like other bones.

As she makes her way south, her light dims a bit and turns completely white when she reaches the place where the corridor turns into a small room.

She starts to peek around the corner and a small room with a lot of shelves carved into the walls is gradually revealed.  To the left, a glass vial glitter on the ground in the white light.

Then, suddenly, as she is about to peek all the way aroun the corner, a large humanoid, made all of bones and large as an ogre, jumps out with surprising speed from behind the corner.  In the same movement, it slashes at the halfling with a scorpion-like tail, which she ducks under.  Then it starts advancing on her, waving a barbed tail menacingly.  The Infernal runes carved into it glitter with a silver glow in the pale white light._

I've attached a file to give you an idea of what it looks like.

So, what'll Taz do ?  (I'll give Taz and the thing a surprise round, then the rest of the party can join in - most likely tomorrow.)

Here's a map (except Ubaar is exactly 10' behind (north) of Taz - see below) :
http://communities.msn.com/JFspicturestorage/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=83


----------



## HeavyG (May 6, 2002)

Of course, while I write this huge post, Reaper posts AND I lose access to the server (because of taking too long to write the post).

I thought my post was lost for a minute there and I was pretty pissed.  Fortunately, it wasn't the case (hitting the back, then forward button worked).

I'll go edit the previous post to account for Reaper's last post now.

Edit : And of course Reaper's post pretty much invalidates everything I posted last.

Mmmh.  I really wonder what to do now.  Anybody have an idea on how to get out of this huge mess ?  I'll go home and think about it now.


Edited again : All solved now.


----------



## reapersaurus (May 6, 2002)

great effort on keeping the storyline propelling forward, Heavy.
Sorry I happened to mess with yer scene - timing is everything, as they say. 

Here's an idea, so as to make it easier to ret-con the scene:

_As Ubaar walks forward to intercept the ever-curious and recklessly-impetuous halfling  , he stops to pick up the nasty-looking bone-club.

As he looks it over briefly, Taz continues picking her curious way forward.

He throws the bone back to Kytess, right near Jalon._
"Here's some more runes I can't read.
Lovely." 

By the time Ubaar or the others notice, Taz has picked her way up to the end of the corridor.

Ubaar quickly rushes up to meet her, his rushed whisper cutting thru the blackness: "Taz! get back here, little one!
There's bad stuff here, can't you feel it?" 

You could then have the big fugly attack her, and we'll resolve the surprise round.

If so, Ubaar would make sure to interpose himself between the huge imp-looking thing and Taz, backing them both back the corridor towards the others, and placing his faith in the strength of the Thunderbeast, as Jalon's words spring to the front of his mind.

His gore-flecked greatsword takes on a shimmering light of force as he casts Magic Weapon (preferrably before he gets within AoO range of the devil).


----------



## HeavyG (May 7, 2002)

Perfect solution, Reaper.





			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *As Ubaar walks forward to intercept the ever-curious and recklessly-impetuous halfling  , he stops to pick up the nasty-looking bone-club.
> 
> As he looks it over briefly, Taz continues picking her curious way forward.
> 
> ...




Looks like Infernal runes, Jalon.

It also looks like part of a large bone stinger that has been broken in at least 3 parts from some great impact.

Ubaar also spots some other large bones in the wreckage and some canine craniums and human-sized bones.  Looks like there was a large battle here.  Maybe a dozen different broken skeletons litter the ground.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * By the time Ubaar or the others notice, Taz has picked her way up to the end of the corridor.
> 
> Ubaar quickly rushes up to meet her, his rushed whisper cutting thru the blackness: "Taz! get back here, little one!
> There's bad stuff here, can't you feel it?"
> *




_Then, the big skeleton rounds the corner ahead._

Since Ubaar's action has been pre-empted by me (involuntarily but still), he'll get to act in the surprise round too.  He's now 10' behind Taz.  I won't redraw the map.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * If so, Ubaar would make sure to interpose himself between the huge imp-looking thing and Taz, backing them both back the corridor towards the others, and placing his faith in the strength of the Thunderbeast, as Jalon's words spring to the front of his mind.
> *




Since it'll be a surprise round (I remind you all that only Taz and Ubaar can act in the surprise round), you can interpose yourself or cast you spell, but not both.  Choices, choices...


----------



## HeavyG (May 7, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *(preferrably before he gets within AoO range of the devil). *




What devil ?


----------



## reapersaurus (May 7, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *Since it'll be a surprise round (I remind you all that only Taz and Ubaar can act in the surprise round), you can interpose yourself or cast you spell, but not both.  Choices, choices... *



OK.
Let me rephrase that.

Ubaar will cast MW then delay (if he has to - Taz will probably be faster than he anyway) to make sure Taz gets behind him on her move action before he backs up 5'.

As he does so, he calls back to the others - "Uh...  guys?
It looks like a slaughterhouse in this corridor ; 
lots of stuff has died fighting in here.

Maybe they all died fighting this....   thing.  

Bcareful.   Let's be smart.

This thing don't look like it can bleed, but it also probly don't think as good as we do... "


----------



## Taz (May 7, 2002)

_Assuming the ogresized creature also has a similar reach, depending on the distance to the creature, Taz will either back away 5' and cast *shield* (if distance is 10' or higher), or just back away 15' tumbling (if distance is only 5')._

EDIT: 







*OOC:*


 The map indicates a 10' distance, so it's option numero uno: 5' step backwards and casting *shield*.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (May 7, 2002)

[OOC:  I understand that Jalon won't be able to act until after the surprise round is over, but I might not be able to post tomorrow, so I'll post his action now -]

_Jalon moves in a brisk walk towards the combat between Taz, Ubaar and the creature.  The priest carefully tucks his magical torch into his belt, retrieving his wand of Cure Light Wounds in preparation for the injuries the party may sustain in this combat._

*Jalon moves to N9* (Damn this heavy armour!)

[OOC:  Oh, and for the record guys, the only offensive spell Jalon has left is an ILW, which I doubt will be much use here.  I'm relegating him to field medic in this combat, because this thing looks like it can deal some damage.]


----------



## HeavyG (May 7, 2002)

_The creature is too quick.  Before Taz can do anything, it steps forward and its stinger stabs at her and penetrates her defenses.  The stinger hurts like hell._  (10 points of damage)

_Then, Taz backs off and casts her spell, wary of the barbed tail._ (And she doesn't fumble it, too.  Just noticed she wore armor. )

Then...



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *OK.
> Let me rephrase that.
> 
> Ubaar will cast MW then delay (if he has to - Taz will probably be faster than he anyway) to make sure Taz gets behind him on her move action before he backs up 5'.
> *




_... in a flash of light, Ubaar invokes his deity's might and focuses it on his sword.  Then, he waits for Taz to get behind him to interpose himself between her and the creature._



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *As he does so, he calls back to the others - "Uh...  guys?
> It looks like a slaughterhouse in this corridor ;
> lots of stuff has died fighting in here.
> 
> ...





Initiative order for next round :
- Kytess
- The creature
- Taz
- Ubaar
- Jalon
- Murhid
- Ivellios
- Sollir


The map :
http://communities.msn.com/JFspicturestorage/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=84


----------



## HeavyG (May 7, 2002)

I have to admit I have lost track of damage, special status, etc...

Sorry.

Here's how it was two threads ago, just after the battle with the witch.


Status of the party : 

(S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(15/15) 
(M) Murhid : Hp (15/15) 4 points of dexterity damage. Poisoned. Has drunk his healing potion while out of sight. 
(T) Taz : Hp (11/13), 
Sheela : Hp (6/6), 
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (9/23) 
(U) Ubaar : Hp (7/21), Endure fire (12 hours), 2 points of dexterity damage, 2 points of subdual damage 
(K) Kytess : Hp (15/20) Endure fire (12 hours) 
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (12/17) Endure fire (12 hours) 

I'm willing to give everyone full hit points (except for the damage Taz just got of course) since I remember plenty of healing spells being cast after that.  But I don't remember the dexterity damage going away (which is normal since Jalon doesn't have his 2nd level spells prepared yet).


Status of the party : 

(S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(15/15) 
(M) Murhid : Hp (15/15) _4 points of dexterity damage_
(T) Taz : Hp (3/13), 
Sheela : Hp (6/6), 
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (23/23) 
(U) Ubaar : Hp (21/21), _Endure fire (12 hours), 2 points of dexterity damage _
(K) Kytess : Hp (20/20) _Endure fire (12 hours) _
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (17/17) _Endure fire (12 hours) _


----------



## Taz (May 7, 2002)

“Ouch!”

_Taz further backs away to get near Jalon, who will hopefully invoke some healing upon her, so she can rejoin the battle and let the creature taste the halfling's sting!_


----------



## reapersaurus (May 8, 2002)

*OOC:*


 I'd check the Rogue's Gallery, since we all should have one more level of hp's, right? (since we're all level 3 now)

For example, Ubaar got up to 14 hps with his and Sollir's healing.
Then he levelled up as a cleric, and gets 7 more hp's, right? (14 CON)
So he should be at 21 of 28 possible. (still has 2 points of DEX damage, of course)
He has a Create Water spell left, and after this MW, just the Thunderstomp left (and 2 more rages)  

woo-hoo!
Battle!
Let's have fun, guys. 







"Taz - that looked like it hurt!
Get back with da others - Ubaar'll hold this devil back!

*to Taz* (by the way, does it have poison like da imps did?
Dat HURT!)"


----------



## Murhid (May 8, 2002)

"You think this one will die from our mortal weapons, or not, like the imps?"
_Murhid then brings forth once again his silvered shurikens._"Maybe Oneself can poke his eyes out!"_ He says grimly, then takes a few steps forward, trying not to impede those with 'gods' on their side._

[OOC: Murhid is a little pee'd off by the freakish monsters we've encountered, but not me! I love this ]


----------



## Taz (May 8, 2002)

“I'm fine... ugh... Kill that thing!”


----------



## Doppleganger (May 8, 2002)

"I'll soon find out if my blades can harm it or not."

Ivellios shouts, "For Corellon!!"

With both swords in hand, the elf charges down the corridor.

(OOC I.E. the 'charge' type of charge)

(OOC Then, unless it moves someplace over 16 squares away or there's a logjam of characters in the way.....)

Reaching the beast he takes a swipe at it using his longsword.


----------



## HeavyG (May 8, 2002)

_Meaning to help, Kytess moves forward, managing to keep her balance on the bone-strewn floor, and ends up besides Taz to cover her with her chain.  She attacks the thing with her chain and hits it solidly, but the chain doesn’t score great wounds on the creature’s bony surface._ (OOC : Charge then a hit for 9 damage rolled but less than that was scored.)

_Then, the creature steps forward and opens up on Taz.  Its tail comes forward but glances on the halfling’s invisible shield.  Then, it tries to claw at her with its hard, sharp boney hands, but the shield protects her well and one finds a way around it and slashes Taz on the arm.  The pain is intense._ (6 points of damage)

_Then, the halfling runs away, clutching at her arm.  The monster tries to stab at her again as she turns her back, but its stinger is deflected by her shield once again._



			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *“Ouch!”
> 
> Taz further backs away to get near Jalon, who will hopefully invoke some healing upon her, so she can rejoin the battle and let the creature taste the halfling's sting! *








			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * "Taz - that looked like it hurt!
> Get back with da others - Ubaar'll hold this devil back!
> 
> *to Taz* (by the way, does it have poison like da imps did?
> Dat HURT!)" *






			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *“I'm fine... ugh... Kill that thing!” *




_Ubaar blocks the creature’s path to prevent it from running after his teammate.  With a war cry, he slashes at it.  His blow is so-so, but the creature seems really easy to hit.  However, it isn’t affected as much as a normal creature by the blow because it’s made of bones._ (14 damage, but it only gets 7 points of those)





			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> * Jalon moves in a brisk walk towards the combat between Taz, Ubaar and the creature.  The priest carefully tucks his magical torch into his belt, retrieving his wand of Cure Light Wounds in preparation for the injuries the party may sustain in this combat.
> 
> Jalon moves to N9 (Damn this heavy armour!)
> *




_Jalon meets Taz halfway along the hall and touches her with his wand.  Her arm wound closes mostly, stopping the flow of blood._ (4 points of healing)




			
				Murhid said:
			
		

> *"You think this one will die from our mortal weapons, or not, like the imps?"
> Murhid then brings forth once again his silvered shurikens."Maybe Oneself can poke his eyes out!" He says grimly, then takes a few steps forward, trying not to impede those with 'gods' on their side.
> *




_Murhid steps forward._



			
				Doppleganger said:
			
		

> *"I'll soon find out if my blades can harm it or not."
> 
> Ivellios shouts, "For Corellon!!"
> 
> ...




_The blow is a solid hit.  However, like Kytess and Ubaar, it doesn’t do as much damage as normal on the bony surface._ (11 damage, reduced to 5)

_Sollir looks at the situation, wondering what to do.

Then, the door just besides Murhid and the one just behind Jalon both open revealing small cells and 2 large boney humanoids step out.  They still emit no sound except the sound of bone on stone as they step forward._


What now ?

(Map attached)

Initiative :
Sollir
Boney #3
Kytess
Boney #1
Taz
Ubaar
Jalon
Murhid
Boney #2
Ivellios


And the status of the party :

(S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(21/21)  
(M) Murhid : Hp (21/21) _ 4 points of dexterity damage._
(T) Taz : Hp (7/19),  
      Sheela : Hp (9/9),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (35/35)   
(U) Ubaar : Hp (28/28), _ Endure fire (12 hours), Magic Weapon (20 rounds), 2 points of dexterity damage_
(K) Kytess : Hp (28/28) _ Endure fire (12 hours) _
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (24/24) _ Endure fire (12 hours)_


----------



## CRGreathouse (May 8, 2002)

Edit: I was going to post my move, but HeavyG predicted it.  Here's my next one:

_Kytess, failing to see an opening on the creature she was fighting, rushes to Murhid's side to attack that monster._  (Charge, Power Attack for 1)


----------



## HeavyG (May 8, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*




Of course. *slaps forehead*



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * For example, Ubaar got up to 14 hps with his and Sollir's healing.
> Then he levelled up as a cleric, and gets 7 more hp's, right? (14 CON)
> So he should be at 21 of 28 possible. (still has 2 points of DEX damage, of course)
> He has a Create Water spell left, and after this MW, just the Thunderstomp left (and 2 more rages)
> *




Okay, but since I have no idea about exactly how much healing the others had since the last status AND I have no intention to wade through 5-6 pages of posts, I'll just give everyone full hit points instead.


----------



## Taz (May 8, 2002)

_Taz wants full hit points, too! That is... 19-10+4=13 right now!_

_Shield is currently facing southwards (towards the first bone-thing) and should therefore protect against #3. When her initiative comes up, Taz will tumble to N6 and stab at #2, altho this won't do much._


----------



## HeavyG (May 8, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz wants full hit points, too! That is... 19-10+4=13 right now!
> *




What about the 6 points of damage from that claw last round, mmh ?


----------



## Jalon Odessa (May 9, 2002)

_Jalon once more channels the divine power of Tyr through his small silver wand, administering to Taz's wounds._

'By Tyr's name!  More of the infernal beasts - Be on your guard!'

[OOC:  I wish I had a few more spells left - even Magic Weapon would help a little.  Ah well, I guess Jalon can keep playing the role of medic.]


----------



## Doppleganger (May 9, 2002)

"What folly is this?  This beast's body is as hard as a rock."

The elf takes a step forward beside the creature as he continues to slash at it, this time using both blades in a flurry of swings.

"Alright Ubaar, it's just you and me.  We've gotta take down Mr.Bones here A.S.A.P. so we can get back up to help the others."

(OOC Move to N-16)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 9, 2002)

Sollir scuttles forward to join the group, then sighs.  "Gosh, more dead thingies..." He shoots a single arrow from his bow then, hoping that it will damage the creature.

(Single, normal arrow)


----------



## Murhid (May 9, 2002)

_Murhid with his guard up starts with the entrance of the new foe, and tries best to defend himself from it, then attempts to swing a right hook into its face, followed by a kick to get it back into its 'cell'._

[OOC: A Flurry of Blows and 1 Stunning Attack, not sure about the boxing term... hope that sounded ok]


----------



## Taz (May 9, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *What about the 6 points of damage from that claw last round, mmh ? *












*OOC:*


 Oops! Havn't seen that! You're right then, of course!


----------



## reapersaurus (May 10, 2002)

*To Jalon, while dodging the undead's?? blows and looking for an opening to hack at* "Why don't you open up a can of Tyr's whoop-ass on these things, Jalon?
It looks like they can be affected by holy strength...  I'd join ya, but I've got my hands busy!"


			
				Doppleganger said:
			
		

> *"Alright Ubaar, it's just you and me.  We've gotta take down Mr.Bones here A.S.A.P. so we can get back up to help the others.") *



"What say we go medeival on these bags o' bones, eh, brotha?"

Ubaar focuses his strength momentarily on his inner Thunderbeast.
In the blink of an eye, he shifts his power into almost super-human heights and sweeps his greatsword in a giant arc, attempting to hit the bony monster with all his force.









*OOC:*


 Rage. Attack with greatsword. Stand ground.


----------



## HeavyG (May 10, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Of course. 

Just because of that, I'm not updating the game.

[PBP DM Nazi]
No update for you !
[/PBP DM Nazi]


Kidding. 

Update tomorrow because the boards were down most of today and I have to go to sleep now.


----------



## HeavyG (May 11, 2002)

*Fight against the Boneys, round 2*



			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Sollir scuttles forward to join the group, then sighs.  "Gosh, more dead thingies..." He shoots a single arrow from his bow then, hoping that it will damage the creature.
> *




_Sollir hustles up to Murhid’s back, then easily makes the point-blank shot into the monster.  It doesn’t affect the monster much, though, as it is made entirely of bones._ (2 points of damage)

_Then, the creature in Murhid’s face attacks, quick as lightning, with mechanical precision.  The monk dives under the stabbing tail stinger and blocks a bony claw, but a second claw gets past his defenses and gouges a large wound on his right leg._ (7 points of damage)




			
				CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> * Kytess, failing to see an opening on the creature she was fighting, rushes to Murhid's side to attack that monster.  (Charge, Power Attack for 1) *




_Charging to Murhid’s right, Kytess has no problem hitting the thing with her chain.  In fact, it seems quite fearless and doesn’t put out much of a defense.  However, the chain doesn’t have as much effect on the bone creature as it would have on a flesh-based one._ (5 points of damage – also, in Kytess’ analysis, easy to hit)

_At the same time, at the other end of the corridor, the large thing facing Ubaar and Ivellios hesitates, looking for an instant at the elf, then, the half-orc.  Then it throws itself at Ubaar.  It tries to stab its stinger at Ubaar, but it strikes the wall instead.  Then, it slashes with one clawed hand, then the other.  Ubaar receives a wound on his right arm from the first claw but gets his defense in place for the second blow and deflects it._ (3 points of damage)




			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *Shield is currently facing southwards (towards the first bone-thing) and should therefore protect against #3. When her initiative comes up, Taz will tumble to N6 and stab at #2, altho this won't do much. *




(You’re right about that)

_Taz pulls a fast one, tumbles away from Murhid’s opponent right next to Jalon’s.  Then she stabs it with her dagger.  She chips a minuscule bit of bone away._ (1 point of damage)




			
				Doppleganger said:
			
		

> *"What folly is this?  This beast's body is as hard as a rock."
> 
> "Alright Ubaar, it's just you and me.  We've gotta take down Mr.Bones here A.S.A.P. so we can get back up to help the others."
> *






			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> **To Jalon, while dodging the undead's?? blows and looking for an opening to hack at* "Why don't you open up a can of Tyr's whoop-ass on these things, Jalon?
> It looks like they can be affected by holy strength...  I'd join ya, but I've got my hands busy!"
> "What say we go medeival on these bags o' bones, eh, brotha?"
> 
> ...




_The critter doesn’t even try to dodge.  The sword hits it with great force, shattering bones.  Its shoulder breaks off under the strain._ (8 points of damage once adjusted)




			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *Jalon once more channels the divine power of Tyr through his small silver wand, administering to Taz's wounds.
> 
> 'By Tyr's name!  More of the infernal beasts - Be on your guard!'
> *




_Jalon tries to follow Taz’s erratic tumbling about and ends up right in front of the monster’s doorway as he touches her with his wand and healing some of her wounds._ (6 points of healing)




			
				Murhid said:
			
		

> *Murhid with his guard up starts with the entrance of the new foe, and tries best to defend himself from it, then attempts to swing a right hook into its face, followed by a kick to get it back into its 'cell'.
> *




_Both the blows land squarely.  He jumps up to smash it’s skull in two, then kicks it right into its chest as he lands, breaking more runic-engraved bones.  The thing staggers a bit, it’s attack momentum broken, but it quickly recovers, even though it doesn’t have a head anymore._ (2 times 8 points of damage !  Not stunned, though.)

_Then, Jalon’s creature takes advantage of the fact that he’s healing Taz.  It’s stinger stabs into the cleric’s abdomen with great force, punching easily through banded mail.  When the stinger retreats behind the monster, a spray of blood splashes Taz.  The stinger didn’t pierce anything vital but it was close._ (16 points of damage.)




			
				Doppleganger said:
			
		

> * The elf takes a step forward beside the creature as he continues to slash at it, this time using both blades in a flurry of swings.
> *




_A storm of flashing blades fall on the creature.  Chips of bone fly everywhere.  The creature staggers but holds on.  It doesn’t look like it’ll take much more damage._ (3 and 4 points of damage)


What now ?

(Map attached)

Initiative :
Sollir
Boney #3
Kytess
Boney #1
Taz
Ubaar
Jalon
Murhid
Boney #2
Ivellios


And the status of the party :

(S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(21/21)  
(M) Murhid : Hp (14/21) _ 4 points of dexterity damage._
(T) Taz : Hp (13/19),  
      Sheela : Hp (9/9),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (35/35)   
(U) Ubaar : Hp (31/34), _ Enraged (6 Rounds), Endure fire (12 hours), Magic Weapon (20 rounds), 2 points of dexterity damage_
(K) Kytess : Hp (28/28) _ Endure fire (12 hours) _
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (8/24) _ Endure fire (12 hours)[/_


----------



## HeavyG (May 11, 2002)

I Made a mistake.  Ivellios is supposed to be one square down from where I put him.


----------



## reapersaurus (May 11, 2002)

Ubaar hears, and sees the others attacking the monsters while in the doorway and suggests - "Maybe you all could back up a step and lead the bone-sters into the hall?
Me 'n' Ivellios'll come up behind 'em once we finish up here."

Ubaar yells his fury at the bony monster in front of him, while putting his back into this (hopefully last) swing.  









*OOC:*


 Heavy, just wondering about the damage.
With Magic Weapon on, and raging, Ubaar does (2d6+9)/2 + 1, right?
Basically, is the MW damage added *after* dividing by 2 from using a slashing weapon, or *before*?  







If Ubaar fells the creature this turn, he'll breathlessly suggest to Ivellios, "Go help da others! They don't got as much Strength as us..."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 11, 2002)

Sollir sees himself not doing much damage, and quickly chants a prayer, asking for luck upon his party...

(Bless, no move action)


----------



## Murhid (May 11, 2002)

_Murhid starts working his way down the boney monstrosity's body, sending two wide swings into its chest._ 
"Stay down you filthy thing!!"

[OOC: Flurry of Blows]


----------



## Taz (May 11, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


 It's all added up, then halved. Magic Weapon damage is still slashing damage. 







_Taz stabs the bone-thing again._

“Thanks, Jalon, I'm ok now.”


----------



## Doppleganger (May 11, 2002)

(OOC Scenario A)

After Ubaar drops the bone creature, Ivellios turns and *charges* back up the hallway, stopping (OOC square N-9) at Jalon's side where he slashes at the humanoid in the doorway.

(OOC Scenario B)

Seeing that the bone creature is still fighting, Ivellios stands his ground and continues his multi-weapon assault, thrusting boldly at the beast.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (May 11, 2002)

_Jalon recoils from the impact of such a monstrous blow, and doubles-over, clutching his chest.  Gasping for breath, he begs Tyr to mend his wounds._

[OOC:  5-foot step to N10, and Jalon forgoes his remaining Inflict Light Wounds to cast Cure Light Wounds on himself.]


----------



## HeavyG (May 12, 2002)

Sorry guys, I'm really sick right now.

I'll try to update tomorrow but I can't promise anything.


----------



## Darkness (May 12, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *Sorry guys, I'm really sick right now.
> 
> I'll try to update tomorrow but I can't promise anything. *



Sorry to hear that. I hope you'll get better soon! 

But... This thread has reached its bed-time now. Please start a new thread and post a link to it so I can close this one down... Thanks! 

- Darkness


----------



## HeavyG (May 12, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Sorry to hear that. I hope you'll get better soon!
> 
> But... This thread has reached its bed-time now. Please start a new thread and post a link to it so I can close this one down... Thanks!
> 
> - Darkness *




Done.

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12670


----------



## Darkness (May 14, 2002)

Thanks! And, again, get well soon, HeavyG!


----------

